# AiO Wakü von Corsair



## byStein (2. März 2016)

Hallo,
haette ne' Frage bezueglich des Nanoxia Deep Silence 3.
Bekomm ich eine AiO Wakü(240mm Radiator, für CPU)
von Corsair in die Front des Gehäuses

Corsair CW-9 14-WW Hydro Series H11  28 mm Extreme: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Hab' wirklich keine Ahnung von Wakü's^^


Liebe Gruesse
byStein


----------



## S!lent dob (2. März 2016)

Die von dir ausgewählte H110 hat einen 280mm Radiator!

Das passt aber einwandfrei in dein gewünschtes Nanoxia, da im "Deckel" Platz für 2 140er Lüfter ist.


----------



## byStein (2. März 2016)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort !
Ich habe aber gelesen das es mit der dicke nicht funk.  soll . Stimmt das , oder ist das nur quatsch ?

Liebe Grüße 
byStein

Ich meine die hier :
Corsair CW-9 21-WW Hydro Series H1  i GTX 24 mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## S!lent dob (3. März 2016)

Nimm bitte mal einen Link über Geizhals, über Amazon kauft man sowieso keine Hardware, oder kaufst du dein Benzin auch in der Apotheke?


----------

